# Another rescue.



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

On Wednesday after work I found a pigeon that was standing alone on the sidewalk. It let me come within 3 ft of it before it started to walk away, but didn't fly like normal pigeons would. I thought that was odd and set about trying to catch it. It was surprisingly easy, thankfully. 

The left wing is injured, but not badly, and I can't see or feel any breaks. I believe this one is a she. I played some male pigeon noises and she perked up with interest but without displaying any male antics (puffing up the neck/chest feathers and such). She got very concerned when I played a male calling for a female.

My plan is to just let her rest until she can fly normally and then release her where I found her. I have feed and grit from the last one two years ago.

Is there anything else that she may need?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful bird! What does the droppings look like? Is she eating and drinking? You can also check with a flashlight deep inside the throat for any yellowish growths that might indicate canker.

Maybe she is just weak from being unable to fly well and find food out there.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Her droppings seem normal. Greenish, firm, sometimes a bit watery. She's eat 2-3 tbsp of pigeon feed each day, and drinking, but she spills a lot so can't tell how much.

She's been flexing a lot today and more interactive, mostly to get away from us when we come near.

Edit: just read somewhere else that green poo is a sign of starvation.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Is it possible to bathe her somehow? I want to disinfect her a bit, just in case.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's some more info:

After getting a closer look at the injured wing, I suspect she did break it, or it's very swollen. The wound seems to be a little old, as it is almost closed up, though the feathers haven't grown back.

Made her a new place to perch on top of a plastic tower of drawers. Made a little nest for her too. She seems happier there, picking at the nest a bit and circling. Even had a go at my spider plant and put some of it's leaves in the 'nest'. My three young kids can't poke at her up there either. The youngest keeps looking around for the 'burt' but can't find her there. She enjoyed some time on the back of a chair at my front window too. Stayed there for a couple hours, preening and stretching.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

A couple more pictures. She hopped into the plant by herself. Definitely wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Pigeons like to perch on something, that's why she is sitting on the potplantholder. You can put a brick in front of the nest next to her dishes, maybe she will perch there rather. Put some twigs in her nest, that will keep her busy.

Put down a large shallow dish for her to bath in, those brown plastic trays that one put underneath a large potplantholder will work fine. Don't force her to bath, she will do it by herself.

If she is eating well, don't worry about the droppings. Starvation droppings are bright green, but then there will be very little droppings.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

She likes the sticks. Already rearranged some and lain down in the nest for the first time. Do you think she might lay an egg?


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

She's gotten aggressive when we approach her area. Fluffs up make some soft but deep sound sort of like a huff. Slapped me with her wings when I changed her water.

Is that fairly normal behavior?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She is so cute, amazing how she settled in so quickly. Yes, that is normal behaviour. She is just defending her space and her nest. A real sick bird will act very tame.

Looks as if she is used to having humans around her. I've never heard of a wild pigeon that is happy being kept indoors, usually they just want to get out.

If I were you, I would really consider keeping her. Life out there (especially now with the lockdown) are really hard for a pigeon. You can try and get her liquid calcium (with added Vit D3). She doesn't get exposure to sunlight and will need the D3 to help her body absorb calcium. 

You can always get her a mate later on.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for your replies.

She's settling in quick, but I don't feel like she's happy there, per se. She did do a lot of pacing in the kitchen where she was before I made her that nest spot. I do want to keep her. She's still nervous when we handle her, but she's taken a liking to my husband. He had her on his shoulder Friday night while he was gaming.

I'll see what I can track down for the vitamin. I've got a very large picture window that I place her in too, when she lets me. We watched the snow together on Saturday.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

This is her spot now. I've swapped the plant for one I'm not as attached to, since she keeps taking the leaves off.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sitting on your husbands shoulder? That is really not the behaviour of a wild pigeon. Is she eating the leaves? Is so, you can give her some spinach. They like greenery once in a while. She will also need grit to help with digestion of seeds. Vit D3 she will need to get from direct sunlight, not through a window. But it's not that urgent for now. Just glad she is doing ok.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

She's not eating the leaves, just laying them in the bottom of the nest. I'll pick up some spinach next time I go shopping. I've given her some fresh corn and halved peas too. And I had grit from my last rescue, so I've been mixing a bit into her food. She wasn't eating any of it when I offered it by itself.

She really likes my husband, and really doesn't like me. 🤷 She slaps me and puffs up when I come near, but lets my husband pet her. SMH.

She flew a short distance (10 feet ish) yesterday evening. From the window back to her nest. She seems to be feeling better, and I think your theory of just being weak from lack of food was probably correct.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think your husband has got a new girlfriend..... Plse keep her!


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here are a couple pictures from last night.

I put up the baby gate to block off a corner for Iridescence. I put a shallow container with water for her to bathe in, and she can get down for a little exercise without being grabbed by my kids. Iri prefered to perch on the gate instead, so she could watch everything that was going on.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That first photo....she looks so happy. She is a very lucky bird to be found by you.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

My husband is no longer her favorite. And now she hates everyone.

He force bathed her while I was at work yesterday. Now she doesn't tolerate anyone, or even me changing her water/giving her food. I told him off for it already. Gotta build up her trust again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Pigeons love chopped up raw unsalted peanuts. You can sprinkle some on her food, and once she start tasting it she will be hooked. In time and with a lot of patience, she will start eating the peanuts from your hand. Peanuts have a high fat content, so not too much at a time.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks. I'm off to the store after work, so I'll pick some up.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Couldn't find any unsalted peanuts. Oh well, another time. I did get some spinach though.

Now, Iri is most definitely feeling better. There was lots of cooing/calling this evening, walking around on top of the drawers, preening, etc. The coo was quite loud and when she was calling her neck feather fluffed up.

What would be typical female vs male behavior?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Both sexes coo. The best way to determine....the female lays the eggs. You can put down a mirror and check the reaction. A male will act aggressive towards his own mirror image, but a female sometimes won't. Although that might not be the most accurate way to determine it.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

We've had her for two weeks now, but her poo is still very green. Sometimes pale, sometime dark. When will her poo become normal? Or what else should I be doing for her?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you know of a good avian vet, it might be good to take her for a check up. I once treated a pigeon that was shot. I remember his droppings stayed green for a long time and it worried me. But after a month or so it became better. As long as she is eating well and the droppings are firm and not too watery, just leave her as she is. Keep on putting the acv in her drinking water 2 or 3 times a week.


----------

